# Color Help



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Feb 9, 2016)

One of my new HL litters is growing up so fast! However I need a little help. I have a kit that looks to be the true Orange coloring, but has one small brown spot on his/her rump. Her sire is a tort, so I thought at first the kit was tort, but it is looking more orange. I own a orange doe and the kit looks very similar to her. I can post a pic soon if it will help. My question is "How do you tell a Orange apart from a Tort?"


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 9, 2016)

Maybe  a tri??


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 9, 2016)

maybe a picture would help.


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Feb 9, 2016)

Here is my orange doe for reference


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 9, 2016)

I suspect you may have a torted harlequin. You asked about telling the difference between an orange and a tort; the easiest way is to look at the insides of the ears. Dark interior on the ears is a Tort, light/white inside of the ear is an orange. You can get some smut on the ears/nose with an orange, but it won't have nearly the coverage of a tort. Your baby also has gray on the sides, which is tort coloring; an orange might be a lighter shade than the red on the back, but not grayish. The belly and underside of the tail on an orange will be whitish, on a tort, they are grayish.

That stray dark mark on the backside does look like it might be a harlequin mark. Are there any harlies or tri's in the background that you know of?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 9, 2016)

our tort angora doe has dark on her face and ears- here she is with her kits


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Feb 9, 2016)

Actually, @Bunnylady the coloring on the kit's side _is _whitish. Just bad quality of the pic I guess. I've had harlequins before, and they were covered with markings. This kit has one single tiny mark. @Hens and Roos your rabbits are sooooo cute!
No harleys in the background. Maybe some Tri's if I'm correct. I think the kit's ears are grayish though. Was kinda hoping for a orange


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Feb 9, 2016)

The other two kits in the litter are broken blacks. Here's a pic


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 9, 2016)

Aww, they're sooo cute!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 9, 2016)

Take it from a longtime Harlequin breeder, harlies can have lots of markings, or they may be lightly marked. 





In this picture, the Mini Rex baby in the foreground is a broken red, and the one behind him is a tricolor. If you look closely, you can see a very brindled darker mark on his side, and just a hint of darker markings on his face - those are the only dark marks he had.  At one time, I had what I thought at first was a broken red MR buck that had two tiny black spots about a 1/4" across on one side of his face - genetically, he was a tricolor, just a poorly marked one.


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Feb 10, 2016)

Those rabbit are cute! I will definitely look back on the pedigrees of the parents and see what's there.


----------

